
Sorry, but Working from Home Is Overrated - guiambros
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/10/technology/working-from-home.html
======
Finnucane
I spent several years doing freelance editorial work rom home. It was a mixed
blessing. Some of that mix had to do with freelancing and not having a steady
paycheck or benefits, which is a different set of issues. But I can deal with
being home and working. My current employer is telling us to get ready for it.

------
rogerkirkness
Going to regret writing this article in light of evidence on entire basis of
the topic including 1. Viral illness and 2. Working from home and creativity.

------
hindsightbias
This is the just the speedbump into the 32 hour work week.

------
gruglife
I didn’t read the article because it’s behind a paywall but going off the
title, I 100% agree. I work at a FANG company and have been told to stay home.
I get so damn stir crazy sitting at home all day. Not to mention I have zero
dedicated space to actually work. I can’t wait for my office to open back up.

~~~
JohnFen
> Not to mention I have zero dedicated space to actually work.

This is key for me. I can work from home without a problem. I've even started
and run entire companies from home. However, I absolutely must have a room
which is entirely devoted to work. It's an important psychological thing --
when I'm in the room, I'm "at work" and when I'm not, I'm "off work".

This also provides an important clue to others in the house about when I can
and cannot be disturbed.

Without a dedicated space, I cannot work from home with any significant degree
of productivity -- and I'll quickly burn out.

